# Bulls to Wear Retro "Cursive" Jerseys



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

I'm not sure if this has been discussed at all yet, but I know the Bulls cursive jerseys from the 80s were a favorite of many here. I think they should bring them back as alternates and, while that's not exactly happening, it looks like they will be wearing them for five games in the next two weeks, including tomorrow night against the Clips. It will be really cool to see 'em.

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...lsbits,1,1730690.story?coll=cs-home-headlines

"As part of a leaguewide marketing gimmick this season, the Bulls will wear retro jerseys Tuesday night. The red jerseys will have "Chicago" in cursive—what the Bulls used to wear until the mid-1980s. The Bulls also will wear the red jerseys Friday against Golden State and Feb. 4 against Utah and white ones with a cursive "Bulls" at home Feb. 10 against Indiana and March 26 against Milwaukee."


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

That jersey is sweet, but let's hope they don't wear the shorty shorts with them.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Nice...

I want a Jamal one....


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Nice...

But I want a Jamal one!!!


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> That jersey is sweet, but let's hope they don't wear the shorty shorts with them.


I don't know superdave,

I think they have to wear short shorts. Retro without short shorts and high socks is like kissing your sister.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

omg.. i want that chandler jersey... gonna have to pick that one up:drool:


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> Nice...
> 
> But I want a Jamal one!!!


I dont like the Number!!!


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)




----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

LMAO, Eddy is going to use Van Lier jersey, what is Norm going to say??

:laugh:


----------



## Infamous 210 (Jan 16, 2004)

just put an order in for a Chandler jersey


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

"Three Bulls in particular - Robinson, Eddy Curry and Jamal Crawford - are throwback aficionados, wearing a different jersey to just about every game.

Robinson tends to go with familiar names. He has a Julius Erving-model New York Nets shirt, as well as a Nets jersey like the one worn by the late Drazen Petrovic.

Robinson is still looking for the crown jewel of his collection.

"I want a Paul Silas jersey," Robinson said, referring to his former coach with the Charlotte Hornets. "Whatever team he played for - Boston, Phoenix, Seattle."

The lineman-sized Curry favors football throwbacks. He was recently seen sporting a Joe Cribbs Buffalo Bills model, a James Harris from the Los Angeles Rams, a "Mean" Joe Greene from the Pittsburgh Steelers and a John Hannah from the New England Patriots.

"I like those because they've got sleeves and they're good for the winter time right now," Curry said. "*I pick them out myself* . I don't even have a favorite."

Crawford does have a favorite - an Elgin Baylor jersey from the University of Seattle, an homage to Crawford's home town.

"That's probably the best one," he said. "You get some, buy some, steal them from friends."


not sure why i bolded that. struck me as funny.
here's the rest:


http://www.dailyherald.com/sports/col_mcgraw.asp


----------



## WookiesOnRitalin (Jan 22, 2004)

Wait, wait, wait...

Is that NVL with a gold chain around his neck?

:laugh:

Figures..he was stylin then...


That's not legal anymore is it?


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

The retro jerseys are hot. I bet just wearing em pumps the guys up tonight.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

You know what's funny is that the Bulls retro jerseys have the same cursive as the Clippers jerseys do now.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> You know what's funny is that the Bulls retro jerseys have the same cursive as the Clippers jerseys do now.


btw, the Clips are going retro tonight too. IT's gonna be a throwback battle royale tonight! Lets just hope Kirk looks like Maravich and JC looks like the big O!


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

The Clippers retro jerseys are HOT...

The shorts I don't like...but the jerseys are sick....

I hope the Clips enjoy Jamal tonight, and Elgin sees his starting PG for next season....


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> The Clippers retro jerseys are HOT...
> 
> The shorts I don't like...but the jerseys are sick....
> ...


Stop trying to take JC! Some Bulls fans are still in the kids corner!


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> 
> 
> Stop trying to take JC! Some Bulls fans are still in the kids corner!


lol...

Ace come on you know I want JC to be in Chicago, but you and I both know until the team (not just some fans like you and I) stand behind him, he won't blossom into the player everyone knows he can be.

I believe that would happen in L.A. on our team and he's exactly what we need.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> lol...
> ...


True. Of course we really aren't privy to Pax & Skiles innermost thoughts. For all we know they like JC a whole lot and are just being hard on him to try to accelerate his development. 

He definitley would be good in LA. Although I have to admit that Cleveland would probably be THE best destination. 

In any case, I want him to be good AS A BULL!


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> 
> 
> True. Of course we really aren't privy to Pax & Skiles innermost thoughts. For all we know they like JC a whole lot and are just being hard on him to try to accelerate his development.
> ...


Ya, Cleveland...

Another Bull leaves to a central division team and becomes a star.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> Ya, Cleveland...
> ...


That does seem to be par for the course. As rlucas posted, I wouldn't be surprised if Jay Z & the Nets are interested in him too but I don't think they have any cap space to make a run at him.


It's funny how JC catches so much hell from Bulls fans but half the damn league is all over him.


----------



## Axe_deodorant (Jan 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> Nice...
> 
> But I want a Jamal one!!!


i wish we had some green ones like atlanta :vomit:


----------

